# Positive pregnancy tests, and now light spotting :(



## Aimsterfl

Hi ladies. Wondering if anyone out there has some insight. The last 3 days I have had positive pregnancy tests that have been getting progressively darker. Now just 5 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and I had light light pink streak. I know about implantation bleeding, but does it usually show up a few days later? I'm totally bummed. :(


----------



## TallieBeau

Congratulations 4 getting ur bfp... I also had spotting when pregnant with dd and we came 2 the conclusion it was from (sorry tmi) 'rough' intercourse after we did it again and the same thing happened! I no spotting in early pregnancy is quite common bt just try get as much rest as possible... Sorry if that's not much help! X x x x


----------



## helena

i got a bfp last month but 3 days after af due date i had light pink when i wiped in the evening. it went away over night but then came back and went on for 8 days. you an guess what happened.
just rest up and what will be will be. i dont mean to sound mean or to not give you hope. i googled when i had the first pink cm and read so many positive stories. one of my best friends even had a full period so didnt find out she was pregnant until about 9 weeks.

so anything is possible. but if i was in your shoes i would prepare for things to go either way. how many days after ov are you? 

xx


----------



## Aimsterfl

Thanks ladies. I'm 12 DPO today.


----------



## Wanting3

hi, I had spotting my first trimester with my oldest daughter. It was around the time that AF was suppost to come. My OB/GYN told me that is normal for your body to release some blood during the cycle time. I now have an amazing 6 year old. So don't give up. Rest and see what the next couple of days bring!


----------



## helena

Hope all worked out well xx


----------



## Aimsterfl

Thanks Helena! Actually I haven't had any more spotting in the days since then, and my tests continue to get darker so I feel much better about the situation. I cant wait to see the doctor on Tuesday!


----------



## Sincerity

Congratulations on your BFP and I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better and that your spotting has stopped! :D
I wish you the best of luck and an amazing and safe 9 months. ^_^


----------



## knk2011

I read implantation bleeding can show a few days later because it takes a while to make its way down from your uterus. 

It's a good sign that your line has gotten darker too x


----------



## nickiez

Hoping for news you want...I am spotting as well but got a +, well I think it is....


----------



## helena

good luck today at the dos then. sounds like it will be all good xx


----------



## Aimsterfl

Thanks Helena! Well...the doctor said I'm pregnant, lol. I go back for an ultrasound at 8 weeks. Haven't had any more spotting. I really think it was just implantation bleeding.


----------



## Dani402

Glad to hear it was prob just imp bleeding! I got some spotting this am and now this afternoon I'm getting cramping in my lower right abdomen... Not seeing dr til June 13th! Eel!


----------



## helena

oh that is great news! so glad. its so great to hear a positive story!!!

enjoy!!! x x x


----------



## jojosmami

If its just spotting I would try not to freak out. I had full on dark red bleeding and it was a heavy flow on and off for 3 wks in the begining of my last pregnancy and everything was fine. I know its scary but its probably just from all the changes going on in your body. Keep us updated!


----------

